# Nokia X, X+, XL



## oroboros (Feb 24, 2014)

Who else is very excited to get there hands on these phones.


----------



## Superayush (Feb 24, 2014)

Hey these phones don't have access to play store right?


----------



## arjitc (Feb 24, 2014)

I hope since it's an Android based operating system, there will be a way to root/install playstore/maybe even an option to install stock android soon


----------



## reniarahim1 (Feb 24, 2014)

no..but you can side load apps


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 24, 2014)

I am intersted to get a basic one for mom


----------



## sushovan (Feb 24, 2014)

The specs are not great by any means for a ~8K phone. But still, it will sell like hotcakes and most of the buyers will be the type of people who will go gaga over  "Android on Nokia" without judging/comparing with other similar priced phones. Then again, This is India where crap galaxy stars sell more than Moto G  so no surprise.

Lumia 520 is still a much
better VFM smartphone than these. Sadly the wait for a VFM sub 10k android (Like Moto G below 20k) continues


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 24, 2014)

I think Nokia X was to be priced at 6.5k ....and other then Nokia 520 which have the same hardware as Nokia X there is just no compitition.


----------



## lywyre (Feb 24, 2014)

The Nokia X will cost 89 EUR, the X+ 99 EUR and the XL 109 EUR (9500 INR). That should be the retail price here at launch.


----------



## true_lies (Feb 24, 2014)

Nokia X, X+, XL Hands On. Hope they are aptly priced in India


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 24, 2014)

Verge reported that Nokia X lagged very much. Don't know if it's true or not, but it wouldn't be surprising if it turns out as reported.

Some people believe that Android + Nokia = Car + nitro, lol. Even though Nokia has worked hard, but I really suspect that if Google software prowess couldn't solve Android's root problem to overcome hardware specification madness, anyone else could.


----------



## Flash (Feb 24, 2014)

Superayush said:


> Hey these phones don't have access to play store right?


Nokia is going for the play store here, avoiding Google's play store. Just like Amazon's app store, i guess.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Feb 24, 2014)

waiting


----------



## sushovan (Feb 24, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> I think Nokia X was to be priced at 6.5k ....and other then Nokia 520 which have the same hardware as Nokia X there is just no compitition.



No disrespect but X's hardware is nothing in front of 520. Nokia X has the config thats similar to galaxy crap and low end sony phones. The real thing here is to see how Nokia has optimized the forked os.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 24, 2014)

sushovan said:


> No disrespect but X's hardware is nothing in front of 520. Nokia X has the config thats similar to galaxy crap and low end sony phones. The real thing here is to see how Nokia has optimized the forked os.



true


----------



## rish1 (Feb 25, 2014)

sushovan said:


> The specs are not great by any means for a ~8K phone. But still, it will sell like hotcakes and most of the buyers will be the type of people who will go gaga over  "Android on Nokia" without judging/comparing with other similar priced phones. Then again, This is India where crap galaxy stars sell more than Moto G  so no surprise.
> 
> Lumia 520 is still a much
> better VFM smartphone than these. Sadly the wait for a VFM sub 10k android (Like Moto G below 20k) continues



that nokia X is going to sell for 6500 RS ... 

it will sell great since this phone will go to 5000 rs range in 3-4 months time

Secondly comparing galaxy star with Motorola Moto G galaxy star is 6500 Rs and moto G is 12500 almost double.. do you even realize how budget strict people are those in under 10k range ? people don't buy a better phone if it is 5-600 Rs expensive than their budget.. ofcourse galaxy Star would sell more than moto G.. most of them are first time smartphone buyers (teens,Kids) and those who are moving from basic phones to feature phones like ASHA series.. and a simple statistic that the no of buyers under 8k are way way way more than those buying under 15k range  it will rock all the Sales

Secondly Regarding Nokia XL at 9000 RS why will it sell ? Because it has a 5 inch screen ( for the very First time under 10,000 range ) No other branded OEM offers more than 4 inch under 10k..  5 inch screen phone starts from 14-15000 Rs

This will revolutionize Phablet phones under 10,000 . Lumia 520 became a major success because it was the first Phone to have 4 inch screen under 10,000 while other OEM were giving 3.2-3.5 inch screen...

Secondly regarding the potential of this DEvice it is huge.......

These phones will have so huge Developer support  from XDA .. i can bet on this that these will be the most heavily supported devices apart from flagship and nexus phones

that means you can do virtually anything on this phone
install google play,CM 11 , other Roms tweaks , Multiple OS like Firefox etc and what not.. this will be the most developer friendly device because its cheap and will sell hugeeeeeeeeeee because its a nokia..... 

It will be optimized at hell and might give a user experience better than galaxy Series because of the optimization..
and needless to say 512 mb ram is more than enough For smooth Operation in android 4.4 kitkat.. 

Nobody Does better in Low end than Nokia.. if it wasn't for that MR.Flop samsung wouldn't be in the picture.. but well that's another story now..  Just wait for Normandy sales number and see for yourself this will sell more than lumia 520 ( nokia X and XL )


----------



## dude1 (Feb 25, 2014)

rish said:


> that nokia X is going to sell for 6500 RS ...
> 
> it will sell great since this phone will go to 5000 rs range in 3-4 months time
> 
> ...


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 25, 2014)

*Things i like about nokia*

*1.Build and Design*


*
2.Camera*



*3.*



Spoiler



Looking over your shoulder girl,
Thinking you should have let me have it all.
If you're coming around again
Tell me how you'd feel cause I need to know

I could be your love again
If you just let me in.
We don't have to work it out
Cause I already know


Walking in my silver blues,
Tracked the dust to you.
I believed something too.
One more life with you


[YOUTUBE]KD1NTfTF21I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 25, 2014)

wow rish you are soo optimistic about Nokia...hope what u say comes true


----------



## $hadow (Feb 25, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> wow rish you are soo optimistic about Nokia...hope what u say comes true


----------



## rish1 (Feb 25, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> wow rish you are soo optimistic about Nokia...hope what u say comes true


hehe maybe i may have over exaggerated a little bit about developer support  ( it skipped my mind that this wasn't going to be released worldwide ) but i think this phone can at least match and exceed the success that  original galaxy Y had ofcourse if they don't sell 
X for more than 6500 and xl for 9000..


----------



## Flash (Feb 25, 2014)

Are those prices confirmed? 
coz, Nokia X is announced at an approx of 89EUR (~7.5k)


----------



## rish1 (Feb 25, 2014)

Flash said:


> Are those prices confirmed?
> coz, Nokia X is announced at an approx of 89EUR (~7.5k)



taxes are higher in Europe.. 
in vietnam Nokia X was listed for 110$ whereas lumia 525 Sells for 160 $ ( 10,000 similar price in India )

also there was leaked information stating Nokia X will be released for Rs 6500 and will be followed by a massive Marketing campaign during IPL


----------



## lywyre (Feb 25, 2014)

If Nokia X is manufactured in India (Chennai), then I guess it could escape the excise duty bringing the cost down but not much.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 25, 2014)

so, can Nokia X+ be recommended to ages 40+ first time android users?


----------



## lywyre (Feb 25, 2014)

^ If you mean first time smartphone users then Nokia X/X+ or Lumia 520 is a good start for the respective OSs.


----------



## moniker (Feb 25, 2014)

The clincher should be the elusive soc. If it's a dual core krait or snapdragon 400 then that and 768 MB of RAM is quite decent for a sub 10k phone.  

If it gets popular enough then the forked software and inability to access Google services wouldn't matter. Just replace the recovery and flash gapps! Sure devs can do it, it has been done for kindle fire. Though it remains to be seen how open Nokia would be to share proprietary libs for camera, Bluetooth etc to enable devs to compile from pure AOSP source.


----------



## satinder (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks for opening this thread  !
This is my bookmark now !
I hope I will soon have these in my hands !
I will like to have this for Myself and Family too !


Nokia X
Nokia X Dual SIM - Affordable dual SIM smartphone with Android apps - Nokia - India

Nokia X+
Nokia X+ Dual SIM - Affordable dual SIM smartphone with Android apps - Nokia - India

Nokia XL
Nokia XL Dual SIM - Affordable dual SIM smartphone with Android apps - Nokia - India


----------



## rish1 (Feb 26, 2014)

moniker said:


> The clincher should be the elusive soc. If it's a dual core krait or snapdragon 400 then that and 768 MB of RAM is quite decent for a sub 10k phone.
> 
> If it gets popular enough then the forked software and inability to access Google services wouldn't matter. Just replace the recovery and flash gapps! Sure devs can do it, it has been done for kindle fire. Though it remains to be seen how open Nokia would be to share proprietary libs for camera, Bluetooth etc to enable devs to compile from pure AOSP source.



The soc is nothing great,, it is dual core cortex A5 with Adreno 203 same as galaxy core 

but for this price range it is good enough.


----------



## moniker (Feb 26, 2014)

rish said:


> The soc is nothing great,, it is dual core cortex A5 with Adreno 203 same as galaxy core
> 
> but for this price range it is good enough.



Oh! Same chip on all 3 phones?


----------



## rish1 (Feb 26, 2014)

moniker said:


> Oh! Same chip on all 3 phones?



Yes on all 3 chipset is the same.. 

The thing is Nokia is aiming to price these Below Lumia series.. That is why they used an older SOC whereas the newer Snapdragon 200 with cortex A7 wouldn't have been cost effective.. 

and there will be more Nokia X like Devices released this year.. 

Nokia talks about the X release regions, and expanding the family

also keep in mind Lumia 520 is an exception where it was Sold at loss/No profit to gain Market share for windows..

they would be making some Money with this device


----------



## Flash (Feb 26, 2014)

Read that these X series lags very much..


----------



## ashusood331 (Feb 26, 2014)

Many people are taking the new Android-based smartphone Nokia X has a horrible interface which is prone to slow response and lags while operating its important features. Nokia has not disappointed consumers with its smartphone & basic models but yes cannot ignore the fact that new technology can be beaten due to its less competitive features whose example is this Nokia X, X+ & XL  
The reviews shows:
- the slow response occurs when lot of apps are run on the device which makes it operating bit slow
- when the android version fails to response to multiple tasks opened.
- The UI is slow as compare to other Nokia models example: Asha series
- the plastic body makes it a poor response as compare to Nokia better models

The more the multi-tasking the more the phone will lag & show slow response. As the Nokia Lumia 520 is not much expensive then the Nokia X smartphone but I believe that Nokia could easily offer a cheaper Windows Phone device if the Android version is not resulting in good reviews.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Feb 26, 2014)

ashusood331 said:


> Many people are taking the new Android-based smartphone Nokia X has a horrible interface which is prone to slow response and lags while operating its important features. Nokia has not disappointed consumers with its smartphone & basic models but yes cannot ignore the fact that new technology can be beaten due to its less competitive features whose example is this Nokia X, X+ & XL
> The reviews shows:
> - the slow response occurs when lot of apps are run on the device which makes it operating bit slow
> - when the android version fails to response to multiple tasks opened.
> ...



All I could make out from readingyour post twice is that you are referring to multi tasking and its slow.

FYI, multi tasking in mid and low end droids are expected to face such issues and its not Nokia as a company or their Android adaption that has anything to do with it but the h/w itself. Droids are spec hungry  when it comes to multi tasking and its accepted universally.


----------



## moniker (Feb 26, 2014)

Cortex A5. Epic fail. When will this crap ever die? Just when I thought I have seen the last of the android phones having this, out comes Nokia with the very dreaded soc.


----------



## rish1 (Feb 27, 2014)

Flash said:


> Read that these X series lags very much..





ashusood331 said:


> Many people are taking the new Android-based smartphone Nokia X has a horrible interface which is prone to slow response and lags while operating its important features. Nokia has not disappointed consumers with its smartphone & basic models but yes cannot ignore the fact that new technology can be beaten due to its less competitive features whose example is this Nokia X, X+ & XL
> The reviews shows:
> - the slow response occurs when lot of apps are run on the device which makes it operating bit slow
> - when the android version fails to response to multiple tasks opened.
> ...



Yes it will lag because it is still on jellybean.. once it gets the kitkat flavour it won't lag and low ram and weak cpu won't matter that much...

As far as i know Nokia is the best Brand till date that has been the very best With supporting Devices with updates ..Nokia is still the king with updates.. 

Android 4.4 will make it fluid and smooth with no lag. ICS and Jelly bean are very specs hungry 
unless you have a decent quad  core with 1 gb ram ( moto G ) it will lag and be slow..


----------



## ico (Feb 27, 2014)

moniker said:


> Cortex A5. Epic fail. When will this crap ever die? Just when I thought I have seen the last of the android phones having this, out comes Nokia with the very dreaded soc.


This.

There were so many people who purchased Cortex-A5 devices back then and then complain about Android being laggy and ****.


----------



## blackpearl (Feb 27, 2014)

This is nothing but disappointment. People want a Lumia like phone but running true Android, not some Android-Windows amalgamation on crap hardware. This is not the Nokia-Android phone people were dreaming about.


----------



## true_lies (Mar 1, 2014)

nokia x rooted and loaded with google apps, play store and google now launcher


----------



## Flash (Mar 1, 2014)

true_lies said:


> nokia x rooted and loaded with google apps, play store and google now launcher


That's inevitable for a Android phone, but it happened even before X series is out on stores.


----------



## rish1 (Mar 1, 2014)

Flash said:


> That's inevitable for a Android phone, but it happened even before X series is out on stores.



Because its a Nokia


----------



## lywyre (Mar 7, 2014)

Nokia making it tough for themselves. Nokia X to cost 8,500 on release! Rs 1000 more than what we thought. Source.


----------



## sushovan (Mar 7, 2014)

lywyre said:


> Nokia making it tough for themselves. Nokia X to cost 8,500 on release! Rs 1000 more than what we thought. Source.



Its Priced lot better than Sony E1 which has same internals as Nokia X and obnoxiously overpriced at 10K


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 7, 2014)

Nokia X doesnt have cortex a5, it has 1 Ghz krait, just like Lumia 520


----------



## Superayush (Mar 7, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Nokia X doesnt have cortex a5, it has 1 Ghz krait, just like Lumia 520



*cough* it's a5 

Nokia X - Full phone specifications


----------



## lywyre (Mar 7, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Nokia X doesnt have cortex a5, it has 1 Ghz krait, just like Lumia 520



I guess you meant to say otherwise: Nokia X has Cortex a5, not 1GHz Krait. 

/AmIRight?


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 7, 2014)

what, my bad.. its really crap then..


----------



## rish1 (Mar 7, 2014)

sushovan said:


> Its Priced lot better than Sony E1 which has same internals as Nokia X and obnoxiously overpriced at 10K



E1 is a lot better CPU wise it is Cortex A7 with Adreno 302


----------



## jaimin100 (Mar 7, 2014)

seen on thinkdigit that some xda devloper already hacked and installed playstore


----------



## sushovan (Mar 8, 2014)

rish said:


> E1 is a lot better CPU wise it is Cortex A7 with Adreno 302



Still its humongously overpriced at 10.5k ( a frigging 512 MB RAM phone with 3 mp fixed focus cam!) when you look at phones like Moto G, Sony's own M Dual (12k). Even Shamesung's S Duos 2 is much better VFM than this.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 8, 2014)

you are comparing MRP on Nokia's handset with reduced price of old models of other companies. why not compare Nokia's price with Sony E1 or M2 ...even moto G is now almost 6 month old model.


----------



## rish1 (Mar 8, 2014)

sushovan said:


> Still its humongously overpriced at 10.5k ( a frigging 512 MB RAM phone with 3 mp fixed focus cam!) when you look at phones like Moto G, Sony's own M Dual (12k). Even Shamesung's S Duos 2 is much better VFM than this.



its 9k ( single sim ) in local sony stores

the only problem with that phone is it has 256mb less ram.. had it been 756 mb then it would have been perfect ..

in this range you will get this kind of cam only...

this will go to 8k range in few months so xperia m and xperia e1 aren't comparable..

Moto G,xperia M are low end phones..

these are budget/entry level  phones


----------



## satinder (Apr 25, 2014)

Nokia X for
Rs. 7k at Flipkart now !
*www.flipkart.com/nokia-x/p/itmdv6f6wbztaznf


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 25, 2014)

^Still a cr@p phone at that price. better buy some gionee/xolo phone at that price.


----------



## satinder (May 22, 2014)

Anyone  using Nokia XL ?
What is detail of Internal memory ?
"Actual User memory & Apps memory".


----------



## Flash (May 22, 2014)

satinder said:


> Anyone  using Nokia XL ?
> What is detail of Internal memory ?
> "Actual User memory & Apps memory".


Internal is 4GB, but can move the apps to SD card.

- - - Updated - - -

[YOUTUBE]5OH9VOC11DA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## satinder (May 22, 2014)

Thanks !
Total Internal Memory is 4Gb.
Moving Apps is good feature.
But,
Actual User Memory will be less like other Androids.
If You can find please give detail.


----------



## ankush28 (May 22, 2014)

Isn't moto e much better than this crap?


Spoiler



Moto E vs. Samsung Galaxy S5 - Surprising! (Speed…: *youtu.be/3P9vDAY0U0A


----------



## satinder (May 22, 2014)

I like Nokia Craps !
LOL !


----------



## satinder (May 30, 2014)

Nokia XL has less than 2GB memory according to "ndtv.com">>



*gadgets.ndtv.com/mobiles/reviews/nokia-xl-review-the-experiement-continues-531932

Specifications and features
If you were hoping that Nokia would redefine value at this price point, you'll be disappointed. The Nokia XL is built around a rather arthritic Qualcomm Snapdragon S4 Play processor; a two year old dual-core model that runs at 1GHz. There's 768MB of RAM; a paltry 256MB improvement over the Nokia X. *There's 4GB of internal storage space, of which less than 2GB is available to users. You'll have to buy a microSD card, and at least the XL supports capacities up to 32GB.*


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 23, 2014)

Anyone bought nokia xl ?


----------



## rish1 (Jun 24, 2014)

Rockstar11 said:


> Anyone bought nokia xl ?



don't buy as X2 is going to launch tomorrow with same hardware as moto E , so a XL2 might be also in the works


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 24, 2014)

rish said:


> don't buy as X2 is going to launch tomorrow with same hardware as moto E , so a XL2 might be also in the works



oh ok 
thanks


----------



## arunks (Jul 3, 2014)

rish said:


> don't buy as X2 is going to launch tomorrow with same hardware as moto E , so a XL2 might be also in the works



Nokia X2 was launched on 24th june...Right..


but when will it be available in India...From where I can purchase it?


----------



## rish1 (Jul 4, 2014)

arunks said:


> Nokia X2 was launched on 24th june...Right..
> 
> 
> but when will it be available in India...From where I can purchase it?


it was announced not launched it is expected to launch in indian market  in 2 weeks


----------

